# The Mandalorian - Videospiel: Schauspielerin aus Battlefront 2 deutet neuen Star-Wars-Titel an



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian - Videospiel: Schauspielerin aus Battlefront 2 deutet neuen Star-Wars-Titel an*

						Könnte es vielleicht bald ein Videospiel zur Star-Wars-Serie The Mandalorian geben? Wenn die Andeutungen der Schauspielerin von Iden Versio aus Battlefront 2 stimmen, dann könnte Electronic Arts derzeit tatsächlich an einem solchen Titel arbeiten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian - Videospiel: Schauspielerin aus Battlefront 2 deutet neuen Star-Wars-Titel an*


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2021)

Nice! Hätte ich richtig Bock drauf. Jedi Fallen Order fand ich jedenfalls bombe. Wenn das in einem ähnlichen Stil kommt, wäre das ein Träumchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2021)

Ein großer Vorteil wäre natürlich auch, dass kein großer zusätzlicher Hype mehr generiert werden muss. Die Kehrseite ist natürlich, dass man das auch leicht verkacken könnte...


----------

